# ___load for 45 birdhead___



## bayrunner (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Guys____Would Winchesters Silvertips 225Gr. H.P. be adequate as a defense load for Blk.Bears (225-400lb) in the Pacific Northwest, got some at gun show. They will be used in a Ruger Vaquero 45 bird head. I haven't started loading yet so I'm looking for an over the counter load to be used in my ruger.____ THANKS BAYRUNNER


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Winchester silver tips are a great defence load, however they are designed to rapidly expand and transfer energy into the target. You pay for all this performance by having less penatration. Silver tips are designed for use against human targets and will be lacking the penatration you need to reliably stop a bear attack "in my opinion". Look for Buffalo bore cartridges they are loaded real hot so make sure your revolver can handle them. If not I would use solid lead semi wad cutter or Round nose bullets in the 225 grn or heavier.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

As bore said, the silvertips are made to fragment. Not a bear round by any estimation. From my experience, a birds head grip frame is the worst possible platform for heavy loads in a .45 Colt. But if you think you can handle them, the Buffalo Bore rounds will do the job. If you haven't shot the gun much yet, I suggest you shoot some cowboy action loads, which should be readily available at most decent sized sporting goods stores. See how they stack up for you, then decide how much you can handle with the birds head grip frame. Burl


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I would not use Win. Silvertips, I would use Buffalo Bore or somebody elses 250 - 300 grain lswc or lwfn in +p or +p+ level.

If you must/need to shoot, shoot only for brain or spine they will stop an attack. So practice, practice, practice.

My 2 cents worth.
Ray


----------

